# ¡¡¡Agró ha llegado a los 10.000!!!



## aldonzalorenzo

Agró, ¡qué gran día! Tu contribución a este foro es inigualable, y eso hay que celebrarlo por todo lo alto. Yo pongo el coro: “Nos han dejao solos a los de Tudela, por eso cantamos, de cualquier manera…”: 
¡Vivan los diez mil* y muchos más!, riau, riau.

*Lo escribo con letras porque parece que así está recomendado por la RAE –¡en estas cosas hay que andarse con pies de plomo!–.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Molt bé, noi.
Abraçada i petons.


----------



## chamyto

¡ Felicidades por esos 10.000 compañero !


----------



## SDLX Master

Nice. Happy 10K


----------



## Namarne

Enhorabuena por cifra tan redonda. ¡Muchas felicidades!


----------



## colombo-aussie

Filicitaciones Agro, y espero poder celebrar nuevamente en los siguientes 10.000!!!


----------



## maidinbedlam

¡Felicidades!!!!
Aunque es temprano, aquí te dejo una copita de Albariño para celebrar tan feliz acontecimiento.
¡E que sexan moitos máis!


----------



## ewie

_*Zorionak, Agró*_


----------



## gatogab

*diez lucas *
*son *
*un *
*montón *
*de *
*lucas*​ 
*10.000*​


----------



## Agró

ewie said:


> _*Zorionak, Agró*_


Eskerrik asko, Ewie. Thank you very much indeed.
This may be the last time you hear/read about me. It's been a pleasure. Bye.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Un saludo y mis felicitaciones.


----------



## Zahella

Qué bien!  Gracias, Agró y Felicidades.


----------



## merquiades

Felicidades, Agró.  10.000, ¡qué impresionante!


----------



## Agró

XiaoRoel said:


> Un saludo y mis felicitaciones.



Gracias, XiaoRoel, muy amable. Pronto le tocará a usted y espero no perdérmelo.
Saludos.



Zahella said:


> Qué bien!  Gracias, Agró y Felicidades.



Gracias a ti. 



merquiades said:


> Felicidades, Agró.  10.000, ¡qué impresionante!



Gràcies, però no exageris, no és per a tant; qüestió de tenir paciència i tot arribarà.
Salutacions.


----------



## Blechi

Hola. Aunque no te conozco mucho, te doy las gracias porque siempre que leo tus intervenciones, como las de pocos más, aprendo algo interesante.

Arreveure a los 20.000!

Blanche - Blechi


----------



## turi

Mis más sinceras felicitaciones por haber pasado la frontera de 10 kilos de aportaciones!!

Un placer encontrarte por el foro, y espero que así sea durante unos cuantos kilos más!!

Un saludo, 

Juan


----------



## borgonyon

No cabe duda que este es un hito de consideración. Gracias por participar tan activamente en el foro.


----------



## stallion

WOW... felicidades


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

¿Ya tienes diez mil?

Madremíadelamorhermoso, eso es velocidad y no el salto al hiperespacio ése... ¡felicidades!


----------



## romarsan

Agró, vas como las balas y a mi me gusta leerte siempre despacito y disfrutando tus aportes.

¡Felicidades!


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Zorionak, Agró, 10.000 veces, con otros tantos riau, riau.


----------



## Agró

turissa said:


> Mis más sinceras felicitaciones por haber pasado la frontera de 10 kilos de aportaciones!!
> 
> Un placer encontrarte por el foro, y espero que así sea durante unos cuantos kilos más!!
> 
> Un saludo,
> 
> Juan


Gracias, Juan, espero que nos encontremos en el foro.


borgonyon said:


> No cabe duda que este es un hito de consideración. Gracias por participar tan activamente en el foro.


Gracias, borgonyon. Muy amable.


stallion said:


> WOW... felicidades


Gracias, stallion.


Valeria Mesalina said:


> ¿Ya tienes diez mil?
> 
> Madremíadelamorhermoso, eso es velocidad y no el salto al hiperespacio ése... ¡felicidades!


Jeshusmariaetajoshe! Qué palabrón. Gracias, Valeria. Nos vemos.


romarsan said:


> Agró, vas como las balas y a mi me gusta leerte siempre despacito y disfrutando tus aportes.
> 
> ¡Felicidades!


Gracias, romarsan. A veces demasiado rápido, tanto que no sé lo que escribo.


Manuel G. Rey said:


> Zorionak, Agró, 10.000 veces, con otros tantos riau, riau.


Eskerrik asko. ¡Viva San Fermín!


----------



## Calambur

Hola, *Agró*:
Me hubiera gustado abrirte el hilo (tal como te había "amenazado") pero me dormí y me han ganado de mano...

Muchísimas gracias por tus siempre límpidas explicaciones, y *¡FELICITACIONES!*

Creo haber leído por ahí, en algún momento no muy lejano, que declarabas ser soltero (¿o tal vez deliro?). Bueno, por si acaso, aquí te he encontrado una candidata, mira qué bonita es.


----------



## Tomby

*Felicitats, felicidades y aprovechando en la semana que estamos Gora San Fermín !!!*


----------



## gatogab

Tombatossals said:


> *Felicitats, felicidades y aprovechando en la semana que estamos Gora San Fermín !!!*


 
uno de Enero
dos de Febrero
tres de Marzo
cuatro de Abril
cinco de Mayo
seis de Junio​ 
SIETE DE JULIO
SAN FERMÍN
​


----------



## Agró

Calambur said:


> Hola, *Agró*:
> Me hubiera gustado abrirte el hilo (tal como te había "amenazado") pero me dormí y me han ganado de mano...
> 
> Muchísimas gracias por tus siempre límpidas explicaciones, y *¡FELICITACIONES!*
> 
> Creo haber leído por ahí, en algún momento no muy lejano, que declarabas ser soltero (¿o tal vez deliro?). Bueno, por si acaso, aquí te he encontrado una candidata, mira qué bonita es.


Deliras, querida Calambur. Estoy muyyyy casado. Eso sólo era uno de los jueguecitos que tanto me gustan. En mi antigua firma, que algún día recuperaré (dado que os fijáis en estas cosas), usé la fórmula latina "Deo Gratias Agamus" (Demos gracias a Dios). Un alumno mío tradujo hace tiempo "agamus", no como verbo (_hagamos/demos_ gracias) sino como adjetivo "ágamo", es decir, _soltero_, "soltero gracias a Dios", y me apropié de su traducción, que es una auténtica joya como "false friend".
Bueno, muchas gracias por acordarte.


Tombatossals said:


> *Felicitats, felicidades y aprovechando en la semana que estamos Gora San Fermín !!!*


Gràcies, nen, ti ringrazio, ci vediamo in Pamplona l'anno prossimo, va bene?


----------



## swift

Hola Agró:

Un placer tenerte en los foros, leer tus comentarios y explicaciones. Disfruto mucho de tu presencia en WR.

Gracias por tus diez mil.


José


----------



## Agró

swift said:


> Hola Agró:
> 
> Un placer tenerte en los foros, leer tus comentarios y explicaciones. Disfruto mucho de tu presencia en WR.
> 
> Gracias por tus diez mil.
> 
> 
> José


Gracias, José. Lo mismo digo. Hasta pronto.


----------



## Tomby

Agró said:


> "... Deo Gratias Agamus" (Demos gracias a Dios). Un alumno mío tradujo hace tiempo "agamus", no como verbo (_hagamos/demos_ gracias) sino como adjetivo "ágamo", es decir, _soltero_, "soltero gracias a Dios", y me apropié de su traducción, que es una auténtica joya como "false friend".



Más que una joya como "falso amigo" es una perla para la "Antología del disparate", esos libros que editaban los profesores con ciertas respuestas de los exámenes de las antiguas reválidas.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Complimentoni!! 
(Stavo per perdermi la festa... )
Laura


----------



## Agró

Angel.Aura said:


> Complimentoni!!
> (Stavo per perdermi la festa... )
> Laura


Grazie Laura.
Non sarebbe stato proprio una festa senza te!


----------



## Calambur

Agró said:


> Deliras, querida Calambur. Estoy muyyyy casado. Eso sólo era uno de los jueguecitos que tanto me gustan.


Mejor que estés muyyy casado (no es bueno que el hombre esté solo).
Una perlita, la traducción de tu alumno.


----------



## Pinairun

> Re: Thanks... but no thanks
> Ha sido un placer llegar a 1.000, es verdad, pero no tiene mérito, porque me lo he pasado muy bien. Y esto no ha hecho más que empezar porque pienso seguir dando guerra mucho tiempo, con el permiso de todos vosotros, claro. En resumen, no me felicitéis, porque no lo merezco. *Como mucho, cuando llegue a 10.000 o algo así.* Gracias.


 
Se cumplió el plazo: Confío en poder seguir disfrutando de tus aportes, amigo, y no dejar de agradecértelos.
¿Nos veremos en los próximos... 10.000?


----------



## ampurdan

¡Felicidades, company!


----------



## didakticos

Muchas felicidades Agró y gracias también por compartir tus conocimientos con l@s demás. Es una cifra impresionante, tené en cuenta que has tenido que escribir alrededor de 15 "post" al día. Imagináte que cuando estoy escribiendo estas letras ya vos vas por el 10100 . A ese ritmo, para llegar a los cien mil solo tendremos que esperar unos 18 años más. ¡Te deseo muchísima salud para llegar hasta esa meta!


----------



## Agró

Pinairun said:


> Se cumplió el plazo: Confío en poder seguir disfrutando de tus aportes, amigo, y no dejar de agradecértelos.
> ¿Nos veremos en los próximos... 10.000?


Gracias, amiga Pinairun. Ikusiko dugu...


ampurdan said:


> ¡Felicidades, company!


Gràcies ampurdan. A reveure.


didakticos said:


> Muchas felicidades Agró y gracias también por compartir tus conocimientos con l@s demás. Es una cifra impresionante, tené en cuenta que has tenido que escribir alrededor de 15 "post" al día. Imagináte que cuando estoy escribiendo estas letras ya vos vas por el 10100 . A ese ritmo, para llegar a los cien mil solo tendremos que esperar unos 18 años más. ¡Te deseo muchísima salud para llegar hasta esa meta!


Gracias, didaktikos. Y ¿qué son 18 años? Ná de ná. Pura Vida, amigo.


----------



## la_machy

*¡Muchas felicidades, teacher Agró! *

*Sigue así por otros 10 000 o 20 000 o 30 000...o los que sean mientras los disfrutes horrores ¿qué no? .*


*La_Machy.*


----------



## Agró

la_machy said:


> *¡Muchas felicidades, teacher Agró! *
> 
> *Sigue así por otros 10 000 o 20 000 o 30 000...o los que sean mientras los disfrutes horrores ¿qué no? .*
> 
> 
> *La_Machy.*


Gracias la_machy, y tú que los veas.


----------



## bailarín

Hello Agró.  I really want to thank you for all your help that you've given me since I've joined WR about 2 years ago. At this rate, I'll hit 10K in about 7 or 8 years.    Seriously, I really appreciate it.  Forum members like you make this a very enjoyable experience.  If you ever make it to Hawaii, let me know, and I'll buy you lunch!!


----------



## Agró

bailarín said:


> Hello Agró.  I really want to thank you for all your help that you've given me since I've joined WR about 2 years ago. At this rate, I'll hit 10K in about 7 or 8 years.    Seriously, I really appreciate it.  Forum members like you make this a very enjoyable experience.  If you ever make it to Hawaii, let me know, and I'll buy you lunch!!



My pleasure, bailaor.

Hawaii sounds... irresistible!!

See you around.


----------



## Peterdg

Agró,

Felicidades también de mi parte.  ¡Qué impresionante! Y no sólo el número de tus aportaciones sino también la calidad de ellas lo hacen incluso más impresionante. Ya he aprendido tantas cosas de tus respuestas que ni te puedes imaginar.

Un saludo cordial (y muchas aportaciones más),

Peter

(Estuve de vacaciones; por eso el retraso en darte la enhorabuena.)


----------



## Fer BA

Agró,

¡ Felicidades y muchas gracias por todos los aportes !

...y tarde yo también (ojalá hubiera estado de vacaciones, es que ni sabía dónde quedaban las Congrats Pages, soy de los que se pierden en todos lados).


----------



## mymy

¡Pues para tardona yo! Pero no me quedo sin darte la enhorabuena por tus 10.000!!!!!
Y también las gracias por todas las veces que has resuelto mis dudas, o debería decir "thank you", o gràcies , ou merci? En Euskera... ¡ni idea! Lo siento. En chino mandarino sí que lo sé, pero no me acuerdo, ja,ja!!!

¡¡Un fuerte abrazo, Agró!!


----------



## Agró

Peterdg said:


> Agró,
> 
> Felicidades también de mi parte.  ¡Qué impresionante! Y no sólo el número de tus aportaciones sino también la calidad de ellas lo hacen incluso más impresionante. Ya he aprendido tantas cosas de tus respuestas que ni te puedes imaginar.
> 
> Un saludo cordial (y muchas aportaciones más),
> 
> Peter
> 
> (Estuve de vacaciones; por eso el retraso en darte la enhorabuena.)


Gracias, Peter. Espero poder seguir ayudando.
Perdón por la tardanza en la respuesta. No he tenido ordenador cerca en varios días.


Fer BA said:


> Agró,
> 
> ¡ Felicidades y muchas gracias por todos los aportes !
> 
> ...y tarde yo también (ojalá hubiera estado de vacaciones, es que ni sabía dónde quedaban las Congrats Pages, soy de los que se pierden en todos lados).


Gracias, Fer BA. Hasta pronto.


mymy said:


> ¡Pues para tardona yo! Pero no me quedo sin darte la enhorabuena por tus 10.000!!!!!
> Y también las gracias por todas las veces que has resuelto mis dudas, o debería decir "thank you", o gràcies , ou merci? En Euskera... ¡ni idea! Lo siento. En chino mandarino sí que lo sé, pero no me acuerdo, ja,ja!!!
> 
> ¡¡Un fuerte abrazo, Agró!!


En vasco/euskera:
Eskerrik asko (muchas gracias) o Mila esker (mil gracias).
A lo que se responde/te respondo *Ez horregatik*, que en mandarín (simpl.), sea eso lo que sea, parece que es: 不客气


----------



## Masood

Once again, I turn up late!

Agró - you're one of the most helpful people on here. 
Congratulations on reaching your milestone!


----------



## Vampiro

Agró ya pasó los 12000, y yo recién llego a saludarlo por los 10000, pero más vale tarde que nunca.
Un abrazo.
_


----------



## Agró

*Masood*, thank you very much. Hope we meet again soon over here.

*Vampiro*, muchas gracias por acordarte. Es un gusto tenerte merodeando por aquí. Espero que nos sigamos viendo, pero te advierto que soy fan del ajo....


----------



## Mirlo

It's always a pleasure to agree or disagree with you in the threads...
Muchas felicidades...


----------



## Agró

Mirlo said:


> It's always a pleasure to agree or disagree with you in the threads...
> Muchas felicidades...


Thanks for disagreeing -that's a healthy custom.


----------



## Peón

Imperdonable -para mí-  mi ausencia Agró. Aunque la fiesta terminó y tuvo excelentes invitados me hubiese gustado estar en tiempo y forma. 
A este paso, si no me apuro tendré que verte soplar casi 14.000 velitas, ¡todo un récord!!
Felicitaciones y siempre un placer leerte. 
Un abrazo.


----------



## Agró

Gracias, Peón. Lo mismo digo. Hasta pronto.


----------



## blasita

Sé que es muy tarde, y de hecho me da bastante vergüenza: ¡creía que ya te había felicitado! Lo siento. 

*¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES!*

Muchísimas gracias, Agró, por compartir tus vastos conocimientos de la forma que lo haces día a día. Aprendemos no sólo de tus conocimientos sino de tu actitud; gracias .

Un saludo. Sigue así, por favor.


----------



## Agró

blasita said:


> Sé que es muy tarde, y de hecho me da bastante vergüenza: ¡creía que ya te había felicitado! Lo siento.
> 
> *¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES!*
> 
> Muchísimas gracias, Agró, por compartir tus vastos conocimientos de la forma que lo haces día a día. Aprendemos no sólo de tus conocimientos sino de tu actitud; gracias .
> 
> Un saludo. Sigue así, por favor.


Y que usted lo vea, doña Blasa. Gracias y un saludo afectuoso.


----------



## Calambur

Agró said:


> *Vampiro*, muchas gracias por acordarte. Es un gusto tenerte merodeando por aquí. Espero que nos sigamos viendo, pero te advierto que soy fan del ajo....


Eso, más que una advertencia parece una amenaza. No es de buena educación tratar así a los invitados.

*Vampiro*: vos te venís a mi casita de fin de semana, donde tengo no menos de siete murcielaguitos; y bien mimados que están -que ni siquiera limpio el techo para no incomodarles el sueño diurno-.


----------



## Calambur

Calambur said:


> No es de buena educación tratar así a los invitados.


Humm... parece que podría estar expresándome mal, pues ya tuve inconvenientes en otra de las _festicholas_.
Lo dije de bromita, ¿vale?


----------



## Agró

Calambur said:


> Humm... parece que podría estar expresándome mal, (...)



Noooo!!! ¿Tú, expresándote mal? Eso está por ver (se nos caería el foro con todo el equipo).


----------



## Lurrezko

Calambur said:


> Eso, más que una advertencia parece una amenaza. No es de buena educación tratar así a los invitados.
> 
> *Vampiro*: vos te venís a mi casita de fin de semana, donde tengo no menos de siete murcielaguitos; y bien mimados que están -que ni siquiera limpio el techo para no incomodarles el sueño diurno-.



Límpialo de noche, mujer, si no es una guarrería.


----------



## Peón

Calambur said:


> *
> Vampiro*: vos te venís a mi casita de fin de semana, donde tengo no menos de siete murcielaguitos; y bien mimados que están -que ni siquiera limpio el techo para no incomodarles el sueño diurno-.



Gatos con murciélagos...? Lo que hay que ver... 
Esas mezclas son cosas de vegetarianos... (No sé adónde iremos a parar).


----------



## Calambur

Agró said:


> Eso está por ver (se nos caería el foro con todo el equipo).
> Gracias, por el piropo, Agró -pero ahora sí que me metes en un aprieto... espero que no esperen que deje de decir pavadas-.


 


Lurrezko oinak said:


> Límpialo de noche, mujer, si no es una guarrería.
> No puedo. Viven en un alero y terminaría rompiéndome la crisma. Además, de noche entran y salen como Perico por su casa.


 


Peón said:


> (No sé adónde iremos a parar).
> ¿Adónde iremos a parar los 'dueños' de casa, me pregunto yo?
> Un día de estos, después de salir, _tiro la llave a la alcantarilla,_ _no vaya a ser que a algún pobre diablo se le ocurra robar y se meta en la casa tomada._


----------

